# Emt-b Security Officers?



## Zalan (Oct 3, 2010)

Originally I was taking Emt-b to enhance my skills as a Security Officer. It has definitely peaked my interest in EMS. Being in my 30`s its a pivotal time to decide were I`m going in my life. My previous Health Worker experience was wiping butts as a hospital tech in an orthopedics unit for 6 months. The orthopedic unit also served as a med/surgery unit. I got to see some pretty bad wounds etc in my time there to.

Just wondering what other peoples experiences as a Emt-b Security Officer are like. Is there a decent bump in pay? & is it worth going on to get Fire Fighter Cert I & II?

At this point I`m thinking about going into Paramedic. Next semester doing an ambulance intership just for the learning experience, & maybe taking more medical course as well as CNA cert class.


----------



## nemedic (Oct 4, 2010)

as to the pay, my place it's $1/hr more, but pay is a relative thing to region. as well as that i'd accept a bit less pay to be in a job environment that i like vs a bit more to be in a place i hate, for the FF certs, the usefullness if you're still talking about security seems like overkill, but i fhte market in your area is there for that, then go for it.


----------



## Zalan (Oct 4, 2010)

I was looking at this do to job market. A few months ago there were a few job posting for Security, Emt-b, Fire Fighter 1 cert for $15 hr vrs $8 hr vrs for regular Security Officer. This is a huge pay jump, however on the norm I`d have to say these Security Officer position are not the norm. It wouldn`t hurt to be prepared for them the next time they are aviable.


----------



## MusicMedic (Oct 4, 2010)

I currently work as Security/EMT over night, for a Retirement community by my house, if you are going to school or planning on furthering your education its a perfect job as there is a lot of down time to study.. but its also pretty good as i am first in on  alot of emergencies and i call the shots weather to call fire/ALS or BLS transport (god forbid those geriatric patients are always getting them selves hurt) 
If you are planning to go to paramedic school or furthering your education, i would consider taking the job as you can study

where is this security place for? (hospital? retirement community? waterpark?)


----------



## nemedic (Oct 4, 2010)

the one i work at is a semi-national chain of gated "retirement living" communities, based mostly east coast, but has spots in TX, just outside Detroit, and one or two more outliers.


----------



## Zalan (Oct 4, 2010)

Presently, I`m working at a State Hospital (Physchatric Hospital) which the Medical Director doesen`t have any EMS officers. Which I`m presently debating about returing to past employeer that has an account with a large auto manufactor. This is after I achive NREMT-B Status.

This employeer pays atleast $3/hr for security officers. So I look at making atleast $12/hr vrs $9/hr that I make presently.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> I currently work as Security/EMT over night, for a Retirement community by my house, if you are going to school or planning on furthering your education its a perfect job as there is a lot of down time to study.. but its also pretty good as i am first in on  alot of emergencies and i call the shots weather to call fire/ALS or BLS transport (god forbid those geriatric patients are always getting them selves hurt)



Freedom Village?


----------



## MusicMedic (Oct 4, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Freedom Village?



yess sir  

im guessing you picked up/dropped off alot from there when you were at lynch?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2010)

Actually, I've only been there a few times. We did a lot of CCT transports from Saddleback to Saddleback Radiology and mostly Palm Terrace and Country Villa, however I've talked to a few other EMTs online who's done the Freedom Village gig.


----------



## MusicMedic (Oct 4, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, I've only been there a few times. We did a lot of CCT transports from Saddleback to Saddleback Radiology and mostly Palm Terrace and Country Villa, however I've talked to a few other EMTs online who's done the Freedom Village gig.



what did they say about it? 

imho, its a chill gig, gives me alot of time to study and catch up on hw, we have a mini gym so i can work out at night


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2010)

The person didn't say much about the job itself, but she sure thought she was top of the pile and better than everyone else because she worked there. Of course this was about 5-6 years ago when I used to browse the EMS groups on MySpace, so your milage may vary.


----------



## Charmeck (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you have BLET?  maybe there is potential for publis safety officer?  Depends on your are as to whether it is kosher to pursue all these certs.


----------

